# Hi



## bw89 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi i am new to this forum,

i was told to introduce myself so here goes.

My name is Bill and i recently moved from england to spain where (looking for wildlife) i got really interested in mantids, which led me to get my first mantis. I keep lots of reptiles, (see my pets page  http://pets.aretop.com/members/bw89) and i have two rats and a jack russell.


----------



## Seattle79 (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum Bill.

-Kevin


----------



## Jesskb (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome Bill.


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome BW


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Bill, welcome , welcome! see, that was easy!


----------



## ismart (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bw89 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona! Two rats and a Jack Russel? Now that should be interesting!


----------

